# 420 Notifier Pro Price Reduction



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Following in the footsteps of JPDesigns (dewguzzler), I'm dropping the price of 420 Notifier Pro to $.99 permanently to commemorate the launch of RootzWiki Forum.

-Legalize


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/25/jose-guerena-arizona-_n_867020.html

While I don't usually appreciate huffpost, this one pulls at my "wtf are we doing" handle.


----------

